# Looks like we're getting more lovin'



## Waffleninja (Sep 3, 2011)

*Justin Rogers* ‏ @*kejar31*
Some Gummy love coming to the dx very soon  via.me/-dzpieu


----------



## maximus4 (Dec 9, 2011)

This is fantastic. Kejar31 is a magician.

Sent from my Iconia A500 using Tapatalk


----------



## SlothlyDX (Oct 24, 2011)

Yes x13thangelx is working on it. He joined the team as the dx gummy dev. So kejar and adamthecashew are helping him.

You can't learn if you don't fail!


----------

